
A Coder in Courierland - hhm
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2005/3/19/133129/548
======
hugh
I worked as a courier for a short while, and I have good memories of that
time.

It gives a certain kind of job satisfaction which is very different from what
you get from being... well, anything else I've ever been. Your goals are
short-term (get this package to that place by this time) and achieving each
one gives you a little dose of satisfaction. If you get to the end of the day
and you haven't been late, lost a package or been hit by a car, you know
you've done your job as well as possible. That's in stark contrast to being,
say, a theoretical physicist (or a software developer), where the doses of job
satisfaction are (hopefully) much larger but are much further apart, and where
you can easily go for days without feeling like you've achieved anything.

------
ajross
The sad irony is that I read that title and assumed it was an essay on font
choices in development environments.

~~~
jamesjyu
I had the same exact thought.

But still, a very fascinating article. I'm a bike commuter in SF, and I can
related to some of the bullet points.

------
SwellJoe
The first time I read this article I was living in Austin, and was in the
midst of closing up shop on my first startup. I seriously considered getting a
job as a courier, to the point of researching who the best employers were and
wages and such. I love cycling, the weather in Austin is great, and it seemed
like a good way to work on my introversion. But, I started Virtualmin,
instead...sold my car, moved to the valley, and ride for pleasure and ordinary
transportation.

------
KirinDave
It always frustrates me when people equate "real" work with outdoor physical
labor.

A software engineer is a life full of a surprising amount of importance.
Frequently you're working on massive systems that affect the lives of
hundreds, thousands, or even millions. And he trades it in for a "real" and
"romantic" job of being a envelope peddler?

I mean, good for him. Do what makes you happy, but don't try to slyly say,
"P.S. You have no soul and your job is meaningless."

~~~
peakok
Why does it _frustrate_ you ?

~~~
greyman
Because it is a prejudice and unfairness.

------
wallflower
Biking around the city is always an adrenaline rush for me, and I ride
conservatively. You almost have to ride like you are invisible. I feel bike
messengers have a job that balances risk and excitement. I admire this guy for
taking on a job that is as far away from the cube as you can get. If you ever
get a chance to see the Cycle Messenger World Championships, go.. I like this
guy's writing style.

------
peregrine
Interesting article I wonder how many people here bike to work and how long of
a bike ride is usually for them?(Miles/Minutes)

~~~
yummyfajitas
I do about 9 miles each way (124 blocks down, plus crosstown) in Manhattan. It
takes about 30 minutes if I'm in a rush, 40-45 otherwise.

There are some hazards, however:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUkiyBVytRQ>

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vW36qt1SbE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vW36qt1SbE&feature=related)

~~~
delano
Were you there? Were the NYPD picking out people at random?

~~~
noonespecial
It was a bad deal, the cop basically picked a guy out and assaulted him, then
filed a completely false report accusing him of starting it.

[http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2008/0729081bike1...](http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2008/0729081bike1.html)

Its good that no one was seriously hurt and that this fool's true color showed
early before he could do any real damage. They can't all be heroes, I guess.
That's what makes the ones that are special. This joker was probably hiding in
the broom closet on 9-11.

------
Alex3917
I forgot there was still good stuff on Kuro5hin as recently as 2005. Internet
years seem so much longer.

------
wvl
Here's a soundtrack to accompany the article:
<http://radio3.cbc.ca/play/band/Abdominal/Pedal-Pusher/>

------
Tichy
I have heard that the bicycle couriers often end up with destroyed knees.
Makes me avoid the job.

~~~
pfedor
Funny that you mention that, my brother had actually worked for a month as a
bicycle courier and indeed he reached the point when he had to quit this job
because of hurting knees.

